

Memo: Senators' tax break proposals secret for 50 years - fny
http://static.squarespace.com/static/518e7de6e4b0534aaae6ee37/t/51ed4953e4b0e57a1f3e1a1f/1374505299385/071913%20FINAL%20Dear%20Colleague%20submission%20document%20management%20memo.pdf

======
fny
> Copies will be marked with an identifying number unique to the Majority and
> Minority staff. Each copy will also be labeled:

> COMMITTEE CONFIDENTIAL. NOT FOR DISTRIBUTION. DO NOT COPY. These materials
> may not be released to the public from the National Archives or by the
> Finance Committee prior to December 31, 2064.

> Each digital copy will be saved onto secure, password-protected folders on
> the servers of the Majority Committee staff and Minority Committee staff
> respectively. Only Authorized Staff will have access to these respective
> password protected folders... copies shall be kept in a locked safe in their
> respective Finance Committee offices

~~~
fny
Here's a link to the letter to which the memo refers:
[http://www.finance.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/06272013%20Call%...](http://www.finance.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/06272013%20Call%20for%20Input%20on%20Tax%20Reform1.pdf)

